# is my cat pregnant



## oweerak (Mar 29, 2009)

hi,
First thing, this would be a wanted pregnancy as i am a persian breeder.
So, I bred my girl 6 weeks ago to my calculations not sure the exact day my boy bred her but he is a proven daddy.
the girl is 2.5 years old and this would be her first litter.
Now she is very pink; bright pink almost red and she is very affectionate and eating well. Up to now she has gained around 8 ounces but to me her belly does not seem to be enlarging. Her nipples def. have a different appearance as before. I have had litters before but used to seeing the belly enlarge-i wonder can she still be pregnant and maybe carrying a small litter or she will show more later? she was heat for a long time so could i be she was bred late in her heat cycle instead at the beginning-but this would still put her at 5 weeks as the earliest.
thanks,

oweerak


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

Could be she is just carrying one or two kittens. You could wait about another week (if she's only 5 weeks) and have an xray done.

Terri


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't breed, so I am unfamiliar with the process...but is there a specific time you have to wait before the kittens would be visible in an x-ray? Are there any other ways to tell, like sonogram?


----------



## oweerak (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,
Yes I could do an x-ray but that costs at my vet over 100dollars so i never pay for that-
Most of my litters have been 4 plus-so...will have to wait to see i guess.
thanks


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's possible it's a small litter. Just wait and see, it sure sounds as if she's pregnant though.


----------

